# Cat amongst the pigeons .



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry more food talk but this product looks really good....
Purizon dry dog food. Produced in UK ,looks like local answer to Orijen. 70% chicken and fish or fish, 30% fruit, veg, herbs. No additives or gains. Producing a food that would be more conducive to a dogs natural diet, only just seen advertised on Zooplus as new, they are doing an introductory pack. Obviously can't recommend t as such as have nt used it but it certainly sounds great xx
Ps just realised its pricey, more expensive than Orijen x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

There are so many dogs foods our there aren't there...
I got a packet of Natural Paws dog biscuits from Katie as part
of Ted's puppy pack. They also do a kibble which has been recommended to
me by two separate ( independent ) pet shops. One of the owners said
it had been the miracle cure for her Two Chinese crested who used to come out
in rashes/spots...and I'm sure she must have tried a few!!! 
It's on my list of things to try!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oooh, always keen to know about good kibbles for travel/holiday options. Let me know how you find it if you try it.


----------

